# buckboard bacon dry cure recipe w/Prague Powder #1



## tws (Oct 28, 2017)

Greetings,

i hope to discover the proper amount of prague powder to add to a measure of dry cure. just the basic formula, say 2 cups of cure being salt and brown sugar how much PP#1 would you add? 1/2 teaspoon, 1 tsp?

thanks for any clarity on this.

tws


----------



## gearloose (Oct 28, 2017)

Salt, sugar, seasonings & spices are usually weighed out or measured based on the amount of meat being cured.
Prague powder is calculated based on the weight of the meat for dry cures and for sausages, so it depends. Equilibrium, or  brine cures use a different method based on the weight of meat plus weight of water.  Check out some of the cure calculators online and on this forum.  This is a good dry cure/sausage one: http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html

Pop's basic wet cure is very popular:  http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/pops6927s-wet-curing-brine.110799/


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 29, 2017)

As said above most of us use this calculator for dry curing.
http://diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html
I would leave the default values for salt & sugar alone & just weigh your piece of meat in grams & put it in the calculator.
You will get the exact amounts of salt, sugar, & cure #1 to use.
Al


----------



## tws (Oct 29, 2017)

thanks for the these very valuable links.
tws


----------

